# LOST BEAN BAG SEAT- Blue / White



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

LOST BEAN BAG SEAT - Last seen at the Steps 3/19/15

While out yesterday we lost a Blue and White Bean Bag Seat. Ya, ya, I know. :whistling:

If you stumble upon it, kindly PM me and I will gladly come get it.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Don't post this on thehulltruth.com, trust me.....


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

MrFish said:


> Don't post this on thehulltruth.com, trust me.....


Not very accommodating are they? What about baseball caps? Are they OK with asking about return of those?


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Damn, Woody got 11 pages over on THT. tough crowd.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Maybe someone will catch a Maui off of it !


----------



## Yellow fever 23 (May 25, 2013)

That sucks, got one on ordert to replace the one that flew out of the boat on Fort Morgan road last year!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I would think that the bag would float. Lol....damn. 
Btw ...was that your second run to the Steps?
Why me
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Nope. Just first run (offshore) this Season.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Dont fee too bad as I have contributed a few to the deep myself!


----------



## reely blessed (Oct 23, 2007)

Wilson!!!!!


----------



## Surgeon (Jul 2, 2014)

reely blessed said:


> Wilson!!!!!


Now that's funny right there :table:


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Have you seen my brother? 

He looks just like me. He was last seen at The Steps. 

Please pm Cap'n Davey if you find him. I miss him!!!!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Was it blue and white? What else, in the ocean, is blue and white...........just about everything.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Great post Slim. Thanks, jerk.


----------

